# Caviar nails - yay or nay?



## Tyari (Aug 13, 2012)

What do you girls think?Personally, I think they're hideous.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 13, 2012)

They're cute when done with crystals but tacky with beads. Years ago I remember it was done with tiny crystals instead of beads. Personally I'm not really fond of it.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 13, 2012)

I find it wildly impractical, which is why I haven't done it. It might not suck too bad as an accent nail, but a full hand is too MUCH.

And don't get me started on duck foot nails. Just don't. LOL


----------



## blushingsooner (Aug 13, 2012)

I think they're kinda cute but I would only do them for a special occassion.  It's not something I would just do for an everyday look by any means.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 13, 2012)

Egad, no. Maybe one pionky nail or something for an accent, and then with itty bitty crystals or tiny clear beads. But like the above picture--no way. It's impractical and frankly I find it too busy and downright fugly.


----------



## BeautyMist (Aug 13, 2012)

They look great, but I wouldn't try them.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha!! That's gonna be my next thread! Thanks for reminding me!!



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And don't get me started on duck foot nails. Just don't. LOL


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

I would see this going as an accent, but if you use your hands at all, totally impractical! Lol, interesting, but not for my every day look. Maybe part of a costume or themed event, but that's about it. I like decals and designs on nails, but not really into "hardware." This falls into that category for me.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not digging caviar nails and duck foot nails make me want to gag as they just seem unsanitary. I know that Ciate has a velvet nail available at Sephora and I'm a bit curious about that. I saw some where it had been duped but I can't remember where.


----------



## LyndaV (Aug 13, 2012)

I only like caviar nails when it is done on one accent nail ONLY and in the same color as the polish.  Like this:


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't think so. The texture would make me want to pick at them.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only like caviar nails when it is done on one accent nail ONLY and in the same color as the polish.  Like this:


 I love this, but feel the same. It needs to match and be an accent. Or on a runway. Not for everyday at all.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this, but feel the same. It needs to match and be an accent. Or on a runway. Not for everyday at all.


 


> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only like caviar nails when it is done on one accent nail ONLY and in the same color as the polish.  Like this:


----------



## Tyari (Aug 13, 2012)

Same here.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think so. The texture would make me want to pick at them.


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 14, 2012)

Disgusting, I despise this trend. The only way I can stomach it, is as an accent nail. Not a full set 



Even the magnetic nails is cooler than this...


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 14, 2012)

True story!


----------



## angiepang1e (Aug 14, 2012)

I think they look cool but I don't think i'd like to see those beads everywhere ie: in my contact case or my dog's water bowl!


----------



## alysonleah (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm going to have to say nay!!! They look a bit gross to me.


----------

